# Arrêt maladie et arrêt de la profession



## toulon86 (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour a toutes, 
Je vous explique ma situation :
Début décembre 2 évaluatrices se présente a ma porte suite à un courrier de pe.
Ce courrier est plein de mensonges, m'attaque moi et mes enfants.
Ce pe m'a licencié le mois avant car j'ai évoquée le passage de la pmi suite à des soucis alimentaire de leur enfant .
Après une entrevue de plus de 2 H, une évaluatrice me demande de baisser mon nombre de places, voyant que je suis pas d'accord elles sont enfin partis
Depuis ce fameux entretien, j'ai peur, peur qu'elles reviennent, qu'on me rejuge sur mon rôle de maman, qu'on juge mes enfants, qu'on juge mon travail.
Je n'ai plus confiance dans mes parents employeurs, ils sont irrespectueux (retard tous les matins, ne respecte pas le non port de bijoux, cache les dates de péremption...)
Mon médecin vient de me mettre en arrêt maladie pour un peu plus d'un mois.
Je souhaiterais annuler mon agrément et ne plus avoir à faire a la pmi.
D'après vous si pendant mon arrêt maladie j'indique au parent mon souhait de cesser le métier et qu'en même temps je préviens la pmi, aurais je des comptes à rendre a l'un ou l'autre ?
J'aimerais ne pas avoir a démissionner, ni devoir aller en CCPD ou autre.
Je veux juste que le métier d'assistante maternelle cesse


----------



## kikine (24 Décembre 2022)

bonjour désolée de ce qui vous arrive, je vous comprend

pour la pmi il vous suffit de faire un courrier pour renoncer a votre agrément, une fois celui ci retirer les employeurs n'auront d'autre choix que de vous licencier sans préavis puisque vous ne pourrez plus accueillir

bon courage et prenez soin de vous


----------



## B29 (24 Décembre 2022)

Votre santé passe en premier.
Comme Kikine, faîtes un courrier pour renoncer à votre agrément. Je n'en parlerai pas aux parents, et ils seront dans l'obligation de vous licencier. 
Bon courage.
Passez de joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Louanne (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je n'ai pas de réponse sûr à vos questions. Mais je vous souhaite bon courage...


----------



## toulon86 (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Merci a vous toutes.
C'est bien ce que je pensais faire.
Pour une fois, je pense a moi avant tout.
Les parents recevront ils un courrier de la pmi pour leur annoncer la perte de mon agrément ?


----------



## liline17 (24 Décembre 2022)

N'agissez pas sur un coup de tête. 
Prenez le temps de vous remettre avant de prendre une décision. 
Je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps vous exercez, mais c'est le plus souvent en début de métier qu'on a affaire aux PE irrespectueux. 
Et travailler avec les bonnes familles,  ça change tout. 
En ce qui concerne la PMI, si vous recevez un courrier de leur part qui vous limite votre agrément, vous pouvez protester auprès du président du CD.
Vous n'avez strictement rien à craindre concernant vos enfants, j'ai moi aussi eu peur il y a 25 ans et je me suis rendu compte que l'émotion nous rend irrationnelle. 
En tout cas, votre histoire me confirme qu'en cas d'inquiétude pour un de nos petits, il vaut mieux éviter d'en parler à la Pmi


----------



## toulon86 (24 Décembre 2022)

Cela fait bientôt 6 ans que j'exerce, avec des pauses (congé maternité et reprise en crèche pdt le confinement)
Mon mari et mes enfants ne veulent plus de mon boulot a la maison, eux aussi ont été choqués de la conduite de la pmi.
Je compte profiter de l'arrêt maladie pour m'occuper de mes enfants qui ont été bien délaissés et retrouver un poste en structure collective.
Ma décision est prise, cela fait quelques semaines que j'y réfléchie, et comme vous le savez ce métier impact nos familles donc cela me paraît logique qu'ils ait leur mot à dire.
Je compte laisser passer les fêtes de fin d'année, retrouver un nouveau boulot puis cesser ce métier.


----------



## liline17 (24 Décembre 2022)

Je vois que tu as mûrement réfléchis, je te souhaite le meilleur pour la suite.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait Liline car la PMI ressort tout un jour ou l'autre cela m'est arrivé on ne peut pas compter sur elle !!! pendant votre mois d'arrêt cherchez ce qui pourrait vous plaire ou pas ... dans les maisons de retraite ils recrutent à voir ! et tout autre travail car là clairement l'envie n'est plus là et surtout la peur s'est installée et la PMI qui veut baisser votre nombre de places sur votre agrément de quel droit ? il faut bien gagner notre pain donc une place en moins pénalise ... je ne connais pas votre âge sans doute entre 30 et 40 ans donc moi je vous dirais d'arrêter ... et envoyer un courrier à la PMI ainsi vos PE n'auront pas d'autres choix que de vous licencier puisque plus d'agrément et si ils sont tous "c..s" ne les prévenez pas çà leur fera les pieds !!!


----------



## toulon86 (24 Décembre 2022)

36 ans, tout bon Angèle pour l'âge.
Je resterai transparente pour mes pe, comme je le suis depuis le début de mon activité.
J'ai signé un engagement réciproque fin novembre pour un début de contrat le 2/01.
Je ne vais pas pouvoir l'honorer comme arrêt maladie puis retrait d'agrément, je vais appeler les parents lundi pour les en informer, d'après vous je leur devrais le demi mois de salaire ?


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Décembre 2022)

Arrêt maladie ok dans un premier temps. Mais retrait d'agrément pas encore au 2/1 je pense. 
Sur mes engagements réciproques il est noté que l'indemnité de "renoncement" n'est pas due en cas de retrait ou restriction d'agrément. Tout dépend de ce qui est noté sur votre document.


----------



## Griselda (24 Décembre 2022)

Ce qui est certain c'est qu'il me semble impossible d'exercer ce metier chez nous contre l'avis de son conjoint et/ou enfants.
Oui tu as le droit de renoncer à ton Agrément et c'est même la meilleure façon d'obliger tes PE à faire une rupture sans que ça ne soit une démission. Evidement alors tu n'auras ni droit à une prime de rupture, ni préavis à effectuer mais c'est un moindre mal. Naturellement encore faut il etre certaine de ne plus vouloir etre AM car sinon il te faudra refaire toute la procédure depuis le début.
Rien ne t'oblige à motiver ta décision auprès d ela PMI ou du CD. Mais tu peux aussi décider de l'assortir d'une explication: ce sentiment de harcellement de la part de la PMI alors même que tu pensais faire ton devoir en demandant leur accompagnement dans le cas d'un dossier d'un accueilli qui t'interpelle. C'est quand même un problème car comment les AMs "qui collaborent avec les Services de Protection Maternelle et Infantile" peuvent faire leur travail d'alerte si ça leur retombe dessus ensuite? Etonnant aussi que la "sanction" serait de me retirer une capacité d'accueil en nombre, qu'est ce que ça veut dire? Aura t on jugé que je suis surmenée et que c'est ce surmenage qui aurait embrouillé ma perception concernant cet enfant?
Donc tu peux t'en aller sans faire de bruit.
Tu peux aussi t'en aller en balançant un coup de pied dans la fourmilière histoire de s'assurer que le CD réalise le problème.


----------



## toulon86 (24 Décembre 2022)

Sur mon engagement réciproque c'est noté que rien n'est du en cas de maladie grave/décès de l'enfant ou de l'assistant maternelle
mutation professionnelle
retrait, non renouvellement ou suspension d'agrément.
Ce qui est sur c'est qu'en date du 2/01 je serais toujours agréée mais en arrêt maladie.


----------



## toulon86 (24 Décembre 2022)

Griselda, j'ai envoyé un courrier de 7 pages suite à leur passage pour tout reprendre par écrit et mieux me défendre.
J'ai finie ce courrier en demandant un rdv ac la carte santé, une nouvelle évaluatrice bienveillante a mon domicile et à conserver mes 3 places. La réponse a été votre courrier est glissé dans votre dossier administratif...
Dossier administratif dont j'ai demandé l'accès le lendemain de la visite, a ce jour aucune réponse.
Donc en plus de ma peur de les voir débarquer a tout moment je ressens un gros foutage de gueule, mais je partirais sans faire d'esclandre.
Je veux être sûr qu'une fois mon courrier d'annulation reçu et mis en place sur la pmi ne pourra plus rien contre moi ou ma famille.
C'est comme fou que j'en sois a se point la ...


----------



## Griselda (24 Décembre 2022)

La PMI ne pourra rien contre toi concernant le fait que tu jette l'éponge, c'est ton droit.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Décembre 2022)

La pmi ne pourra rien contre vous sur le faite de ne plus vouloir être assistante maternelle agrée 

Que vous reproche la pmi par rapport à votre famille et enfants ?


----------

